# Does anyone fish canals?



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have seen some canals that seem like they could have fish in them. Does anyone here fish in canals? Do you catch fish?

-Luke


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

I have when I was a kid and cught some nice ones. But thas been 15 years ago!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

There is a canal about a half mile from my house that I see people fishing in all the time. My ex-neighbor was a regular and he said it is full of catfish and sunfish.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

When I was younger I caught a catfish with my hands in a canal by my house, but there was only a few inches of water and it was starting to freeze. I don't know if I'd waste my time with canals. But what do I know?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes they can be full of fish at times. I have a canal that I have caught up to 25 white bass in just an hour. I say go for it!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If it's a spot that holds flowing water throughout the year, you can bet it's got fish and worth some time and energy.

If it's just seasonal, then it might only be worth trying in the spring and fall.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Try 'em all, you could be pleasantly rewarded.


----------

